# Tylan.....my guys won't eat it....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I fianlly got them to take it. At first I tried baby applesauce....nope, not good enough. I then mixed in a bit of cream cheese with the applesauce and they LOVED it!!! Thank you for all the great tips!!









</span>


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you try hiding it in some sort of food? Lilly wouldn't eat her kibble if I sprinkled Angels Eyes on it so what I did was i would give her little pieces of strawberries or banana that I dipped in the powder. That way the powder stuck to the food but the taste of the fruit was still the main event. She gobbled those up really quick and that way she got the powder and I didn't have to worry about her not eating her food. Just a thought.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tylan is very very bitter. Accidently got some in my mouth when handing it out.







Put it in the only water they drink or what I do is put it into some braunschweiger. You buy it in the cold cuts section of the grocery store. Mine slurp it right down. Only two ways I found that works for me is the two above mentioned ideas. Give it another try, its worth it in the end. 
Tina


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Tylan is very very bitter. Accidently got some in my mouth when handing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I may give it another try. Seems there are more tricks than I thought...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can bury it in cheese too. I usually take a pinch of the Tylan and just put it
in their mouth, then follow with a treat. They don't mind it that way.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I put it in a tsp. of chicken or turkey baby food mix it up and Circe gobbles it down.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I acted like I was giving her a treat.....I mixed it with about a tsp of cottage cheese....Haylee didn't seem to notice. Just have to make sure you mix it really well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I mix mine with cottage cheese or a tablespoon of canned food, or roll it up in a piece of lunchmeat turkey breast. They eat it up this way.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use cream cheese. I make a ball around whatever it is I need to give her (heartworm pill, Angel's Glow) and she gobbles it right down. She doesn't even waste time to chew it.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread, I was actually going to write in today for tips on how to get snoop to eat angels glow!! I have now got quite a few tricks up my sleeve I can get started with!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use two small pieces of white cheese cut and then carefully put a small amount of the meds on one piece, and then lay the other same size piece of cheese over the meds, then push down on the edges all the way around. Be careful to do this on a non-stick surface or it will fall apart on you. Then I let her smell the cheese a couple of times and by the third time, she is ready to gobble it up. Tricky, but it works for me.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">I have used bread, cold cuts and cheese so far....but they spit it out....where as with the Angel eyes, the would gobble it right up.

I'm going to give some of the other tricks a try....maybe the peanut butter or baby food....if that fails, then I will go ahead and sell it. I hope I can get them to take it though.</span>


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I use about a tablespoon of cottage cheese and Minnie just loves it. She thinks she's getting a special treat and she's never had cottage cheese without Tylan in it, so she probably thinks it's supposed to taste that way. Of course, I tend to get some for myself at the same time so maybe she thinks she's eating mommy's food? It's worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I purchased this today. Lacey was taking the Angels Glow and it worked great. I only gave Lacey the Angels Glow every 4 days. How much do I give to her at one time?


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i open a can of dog food and mix it in
then i form little yummy balls for the whole week and put it in the fridge
they love these 'daily treats'


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow....i didn't realize this many people used tylan! massimo's staining isn't bad...but with his seasonal allergies, i wanted something to keep the minimal staining away. i'm still afraid to use it (with massimo being on phenobarbital), but knowing all you use it.... maybe i should give it a try....?

sorry to go off topic here....


----------

